# Ugg. You know it's bad when you have to block family on FB



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Feeling much better now... Isn't that sad? I am so tired of a particular family member who thinks her crap doesn't smell, and how hypocritical family, esspecially extended family can be. So much nicer to be here instead. 

Today has just been a bad day all around. All I want to do is cry.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know how you feel....
Dont be sad! Forget them!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:hair: I know exactly what your talking about. You know that saying...You can pick your friends but not your family? I totally disagree with that statement. :hug: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamchaser said:


> who thinks her crap doesn't smell


Yep, got some family members like that and some people I know like that. Not fun. :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I've experenced that. *hug* don't let it get you down.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

There are things that I don't share with my family, and I made a statement about one thing, and she completely got on her high horse. For example, I know she's working a particular job that doesn't pay hardly anything. Not because she couldn't get a better job, just because she wants to be away from her kids. She basically told me that I am just as bad as someone on welfare, because I'm not paying some credit card bills. (I have good reasons) Umm, hello? She is on welfare!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've come to find that the ones that treat others like crap are the ones with the problems themselves. I know some people like that, they're not worth my time. Just try not to think about it...you're the better person.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Been there.... and blocked 90% of my inlaws  lol 

A lesson I learned long ago... They're not paying your bills or running your life, so who gives two sh*ts what they have to say? lol


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Luckily my family is very supporative of what I do. I am so greatful for this. me great aunt who passed away in november was so proud of me that I had an interest In livestalk and kept it going in the family, she use to have horses and had to give hem up when it got to be to much for her to lift and walk. 

I had 2 block 2 people on facebook yesterday. These people made ivery hurtful comments on my photos and I earsed them. I hate how people have nothing better to do but to make you mad and annoy you. It tells alot about the person when they do these things.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh I know this whole subject all toooooo well, I moved 1000 miles away and I do not do FB or any other blogging so they have no idea what goes on in my life! I have not spoke to one of my sisters in 5yrs.....she is a real poop starter if you know what I mean! I limit how much I tell my other sister whom I dearly love, but can't trust her to keep her mouth shut.......my family went off the deep end when my mom died.....she was the glue that kept us together.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad. I've had to block my oldest son and his girlfriend. She is quite the psycho. She has even "followed" me to another forum, but fortunately they did not let her join. On the website I just recently made, she found it and made all sorts of nasty comments. 

So, like I sad, don't feel bad. Everyone has a psycho in their family that they don't want involved in their lives.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I know EXACTLY what you mean! I have blocked some, and have simply stopped posting so that the rest of the family doesn't have reason to be 'witchy'. Anyone else just want to stay at home, go out only to pay bills or get groceries, and pretend that some of their family members don't exist??


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone else just want to stay at home, go out only to pay bills or get groceries, and pretend that some of their family members don't exist??

This is exactly what I do.....lol!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm lucky -- for the most part -- with my family. I have one sister, my mom passed away in 2005, and my dad is hanging in there at 86. Maybe when you get to my age or have "experienced as much life" as I have, their opinions don't matter much about what I do or don't do. D, it's none of your sister's biz what you pay or don't pay... and tell her so1 You don't owe her any explanations! Keep your spirits up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The best thing to do..... if she wants to cut on you and has nothing better to do.......just ignore her...don't say anything back to her at all just smile shake your head and walk away........that will bother her so much........that you don't want to argue with her....and you........ will get the upper hand on her...in which ........will make her feel like a heal.... :laugh: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I will still have to delete what she posts though! They completely embarresses me when they do this. And it's not just one person, it's 2, and it's like they have to both put in their 2 lousey cents. I'm not asking them to pay the bills, And just because they are entitled to their opinion does not mean that it is right to post them, esspecially on my own page. If you have a beef with me, email me, but don't post it for everyone to see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont stress over the blocking -- just do it! 

I had some so called friends who started to try and blackmail me in email form and on other forums. I choose to not go to the other forums but the emails continued. It got so bad I was having panic attacks and didnt want to get up in the morning let alone open my email. Then I said ENOUGH IS ENOUGH I want my life back. So I blocked and boy did my life get better :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is what my cousin writes :roll: 

"I am sorry if we pissed you off. It was a little shocking to me that you had such a crappy attitude about paying your bills. Just to not pay them is not ok, in my opinion. If you want to be mad at me forever, I guess that's your right. Just so you know, I still love you, and I don't want you to quit talking to me OR ****, just because we had the huevos to state our opinions on something. 
I'm sorry you won't forgive us. And really? I am not entitled to state my opinion? Did Obama take that from me as well? 
Yeah, you rudely un-friended us. I guess I thought friends and family were supposed to be there for each other always, and not just when it was easy and fun. Guess you think differently. "

OMG! I told her I forgive her, that I am still here, but I just don't want to share anymore on FB.


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it one bit. If I had a FB account, family would probably be the first ones to get the boot. It is just the way the world works. 

Evan


----------

